# aux hydraulics for 2320



## roadbuilder66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys. I really would like to put on aux hyds, on to my 2320. I would like to use them to make and have a hyd thumb on the 46 backhoe, i wanted to know if that is possible to put the aux hyds to put on a hyd thumb, thanks, john


----------



## roadbuilder66 (Jun 6, 2012)

some thing like this


----------

